# Congratulations to our newlywed, Silversage!



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

May the sun always shine on your happiness, and may your nights be as sweet as a gentle breeze.



Congratulations to you and your spouse!  Wishing you many wonderful years ahead.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2015)

Congratulations to our newlyweds!  May life bring you much happiness, and continued great food!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 18, 2015)

Such great news! Congrats, SilverSage and Spouse!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea Silversage!.  I hope you and your beloved have many happy years together!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2015)

Congratulations and best wishes for many years of happiness!


----------



## Hoot (Apr 18, 2015)

Congratulations! Happiness and long life to y'all!


----------



## bakechef (Apr 18, 2015)

Congratulations!  What a joyous occasion!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 19, 2015)

Heartfelt congratulations to you both for your happy ever after!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats SS!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2015)

Such wonderful news, congratulations to you both.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 19, 2015)

Congratulations to you Both.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 19, 2015)

Congratulations! When I got married, my parents told me "never go to bed angry." It will only fester. Talk, talk, talk, even if you disagree, always keep talking." Must've worked for them, 61 years later, they are still together.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 19, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Congratulations! When I got married, my parents told me "never go to bed angry." It will only fester. Talk, talk, talk, even if you disagree, always keep talking." Must've worked for them, 61 years later, they are still together.



That is such wonderful advice!  When you stop talking and shut someone out, you're just putting a wedge between you.  When Rob ticks me off, I tell him why and how it makes me feel.  He does the same.  Makes life so much more peaceful.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats, now that party is over get to work.  Marriage is hard work. Good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats and best wishes to you and your love, Silversage.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations Silversage
May all of your days be full of Sunshine,
laughter and Love

Josie


----------



## Silversage (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!  We just got back last night.  

PF, this one's for you - can you tell where we went?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2015)

Silversage said:


> Thanks, everyone!  We just got back last night.
> 
> PF, this one's for you - can you tell where we went?



Looks like the land of Far, Far Away. How are the King and Queen?  Looks fun!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2015)

Silversage said:


> Thanks, everyone! We just got back last night.
> 
> PF, this one's for you - can you tell where we went?


 Universal Studios theme park, Fla?


----------

